# Whole prey for kitties?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So my picky cat who is on 50% raw and 50% kibble (he eats very little bone and doesn't like ground meats) has discovered he likes F/T mice. I bought a few rats and mice for the dogs and decided to try to give one to the cat, and he LOVED it. He threw it around for a few minutes and then ate the whole thing. So basically, he has just been pretending to be too dumb to eat bones! 

I've given him a few mice these past few days. Would a diet of 50% mice and 50% other (boneless) meat be okay? He adores pork and organs.

I also let him outdoors from time to time. He is a rescued feral cat, so he has never been an indoor only cat. Is it fine to let him eat what he catches? Usually he brings the birds home and leaves them for me.. how sweet.. but I throw it back outside and he will eat it.


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 20, 2011)

Mice are fine. It's the perfect kitty meal. I don't know about the 50% part but don't know why not. Your cat may be more willing to try bony meats as he gets used to something besides kibble. The only problem with letting him eat what he catches is mice might be poisoned or have parasites. Other than that he caught it fair and square. I wouldn't let my cat eat a mouse she caught in my apartment or complex because I know they set out poison. Any where else, no problem.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I forgot to mention that he only has half of his teeth. One side of his mouth (his left) has none at all.


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 20, 2011)

If he only has teeth in one side of his jaw that's the side he'll chew with. no problem.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ducki and my Mum's and my cat Boots are both on PMR.

Granted they are still eating hacked up chunks, but if they are given any part of the chicken hacked up they will down it like no other!:biggrin1: My Ducki-Kitti was all of 5lbs when she went to the vet 3 days after starting PMR, she had eaten the bone from a whole sized chicken leg just the day before that!:happy: So yes, they can get thru the bone, it just depends on if they will bother!:wink: Boots still has to just be given hacked up wings for his bone intake, other wise he wont eat any bone.....but he could, just wont!LOL

Oh and right now, after about 7 weeks on PMR, Ducki is eating 5 different proteins with no problems at all!:happy:


----------

